# My K3 DIY Cover...



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got my K3 a few days ago...it's my first eReader of any sort. I didn't order the case because I was pretty broke when I pre-ordered the Kindle and didn't really have another $40 to go on top of the $189 I was already spending. I've been looking around for the last couple of days at Best Buy, Fry's, Target, etc. hoping to find some sort of sleeve that it would fit into but that didn't cost too much. I only found one that was even close and it was $35! If I'm spending that much, I might as well order a case  So anyway, I started looking for potential DIY options today and came up with something that I think will hold me until I decide on a case that I like and have the money to spend on it.

I found what they called a "reusable zippered envelope" at Office Depot this afternoon. The K3 fit almost perfectly on the width, but the height was a few inches too tall. I could live with that, but it was extremely thin and I didn't think it would offer very much protection. But it was only $1.29, so I bought it! I remembered that I had purchased some small microfiber car interior towels from Target the other day (5 towels for $3.49 I think), so when I got home, I trimmed one up, utilized my very rudimentary hand sewing skills, and viola! A very cheap, functional, DIY K3 sleeve...

The sleeve / envelope next to my K3...both laying on one of the microfiber towels:









The interior of my DIY sleeve, showing off my poor stitchery...I'm sure I'll have to redo that at some point, but I didn't want to spend too much time on the first pass in case it wasn't working for me when I finished:









K3 in the DIY sleeve:









A very nice fit and should offer some minor amount of protection...it will mostly go into another bag for carrying around town. I just wanted to protect the screen from scratches, etc. when I'm not using it:









I don't know how long I'll use this sleeve, but it should get me through until I order something more sturdy  Thanks for looking!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

You did a good job, I like it!


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> You did a good job, I like it!


Thanks! It's definitely not perfect, but for less than $3 and about 10min of bad sewing, I'm a fan


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I like that too! It looks like it would be just about perfect and at less than $3, what more could you ask? 

I wonder if there is something that could be placed between the case and the microfiber that would give it some stiffness? I keep my DX in a cheaper folding book-like case (that isn't very stiff) and when I packed it in a carry-on tote beside my small purse for my flight this weekend I was worried the whole time about pressure on the kindle's screen. Of course I will soon have a stiffer case when the used Oberon I purchased on this site gets here!

All I can think of is cardboard or chipboard, but I wonder if there is a harder plastic insert that could go in there?

I'm a little bit OCD about protection. My K2 in a case got carried around in my purse all the time, but the DX is so much bigger and in my mind seems more vulnerable...


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Tam said:


> I like that too! It looks like it would be just about perfect and at less than $3, what more could you ask?
> 
> I wonder if there is something that could be placed between the case and the microfiber that would give it some stiffness? I keep my DX in a cheaper folding book-like case (that isn't very stiff) and when I packed it in a carry-on tote beside my small purse for my flight this weekend I was worried the whole time about pressure on the kindle's screen. Of course I will soon have a stiffer case when the used Oberon I purchased on this site gets here!
> 
> ...


This isn't necessarily hard/firm, but craft foam or neoprene sheets could help.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I have been using this makeshift case for a few days now and I do like that the K3 is protected from scratches and minor bumps/drops, but I too have been wondering if there's something I can add to help with protection. since the interior / lining is not stitched in at the bottom, I think I could just flip it out and slide in some cardboard / plastic sheeting without much difficulty. 

My wife actually saw my handiwork and is now planning to make me a "real" DIY K3 sleeve  She went out on Sunday and picked up some fabrics, etc. and should be crafting it in the next few days (fingers crossed)...I'll post pics of hers when it's complete. She had the protection concerns too and picked up something called "NeedleArt PresTax" which says it is a mounting board for needlework. It's fairly thin...says 1/16"...and has a nice stiffness to it. It's supposed to be adhesive to fabrics / needlework too, so it should stay in place and not shift around in the sleeve. I don't know how much it cost, but this might be an option for others looking to make something like this. 

Thanks again!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Good solution!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

it looks great


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Very innovative!


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> Good solution!





kim said:


> it looks great





Valmore Daniels said:


> Very innovative!


Thanks everyone! I've been pretty happy with it so far


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, so my wife has better sewing skills than me 








She's a keeper!


----------

